# Fattie Question



## thunderdome (Nov 20, 2009)

I'm not the biggest fan of breakfast sausage (something about the smell), I know I'm off on this one, but oh well...

Anyhow, What do you suggest if I want to make a fattie, just without the standard "breakfast sausage" taste? I don't mind sausage so much on pizza. 

Does ground beef work well? What fat percentage if so?

Is there another kind of sausage that won't come out with that breakfast sausage taste?

I intend on making a fattie tomorrow. I'll post pics.


----------



## fire it up (Nov 20, 2009)

You can use ground beef but I would suggest purchasing some uncooked Italian or hot sausage, or whatever kind you prefer, remove the meat from the casings and use that as your meat, that way it will still be sausage but not breakfast sausage.


----------



## thunderdome (Nov 20, 2009)

Now i'm in a pickle.

The wife doesn't like italian sausage.....

I think i'll go w/ the breakfast sausage version. I'm thinkin about provolone and some green chile to add to the center


----------



## fire it up (Nov 20, 2009)

Sounds good, maybe a little garlic or tomatoes with it?

You could go with the ground beef, just make sure the fat content is 15-20 percent or it may not hold together and could get dry.
You can also do ground turkey, chorizo, bratwurst, there are lots of different kinds of sausage you could use.
If you don't mind sausage on your pizza you could just go with a pizza fattie, they are hugely popular and taste great!

You said you are in a pickle, well why not add a pickle 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			





You could do ground beef with cheese, onions, pickles-make it burger style.  The possibilities are endless.


----------



## pignit (Nov 20, 2009)

You can mix and match. I've used ground pork... not seasoned for sausage, I've used ground turkey, hamburger, italian sausage... anything that you can find that is ground up. Mix and match. Sometimes I'll use different meats and not mix them together. Just put the right amount into the bag and roll it out. That way the flavors stay kinda seperate from each other. Let us know what you end up doin.


----------



## erain (Nov 20, 2009)

have used elk, even salmon i ran thru the food processor... added some unflavored geletain and mixed in meat and let set a while before rolling out. they held together pretty well.


----------



## mike91mr (Nov 20, 2009)

I don't like breakfast sausage either.

I've used a variety of Jimmy Dean's and Bob Evan's chubs, regular, sage and spicy, and none of them have ever tasted like breakfast sausage after cooked.  

My favorite fatties are the spicy chubs with Italian deli meats (salami, pepperoni, soppresatta, etc) and cheese inside - and of course the bacon weave.  The flavor is pretty intense, but no hint of breakfast sausage.

So, I say, just go with a sausage chub and try it.


----------



## fire it up (Nov 20, 2009)

Used erain's salmon recipe so I could smoke something for my Dad.
He doesn't eat meat so it is hard for me to share my love of smoke with him, salmon fattie turned out great, not sure if I ever said thank you erain but thanks!  It was a big hit.


----------



## thunderdome (Nov 21, 2009)

Ok. Here's the latest.

I bought a pound of Sausage, and a pound of 70/30 GB.

I intent on goin about 60% sausage, and 40% ground beef.

Goin with pepperjack cheese, green chile's, a yellow onion, a green bell pepper, and a jalepeno or two.

I'll get goin on it now, and wrap it and throw it in the fridge tomorrow. Does this alter my game plan if it sets up in the fridge overnight?

2.5 hours at 300 Degrees sound right?


----------



## mballi3011 (Nov 21, 2009)

I would try some hamburger can you use bacon or does someone not eat bacon.?Ok then the salmon sounds good to my wife but not me. I don't know about you but I cann't get much elk in Fla. If you have decided on the sausage all you have to do is throw some stuffing into it and then it's to the smkoer. remember Qview we like that part.


----------



## raceyb (Nov 21, 2009)

I don't care for breakfast sausage either.  Try Jimmy Deans Maple Sausage.  Totally different flavor!


----------



## pignit (Nov 21, 2009)

I would take it down to 225 - 250 and it will take a couple of hours. Go by internal temp... 160 is done. Usually if the bacon is done on the outside, it's done on the inside, but check the temp. I make mine with a little over a pound of meat. Puttin it in the fridge aint hurtin a thang. Sounds good.


----------



## dforbes (Nov 21, 2009)

time permitting  I like to grind and season my own. I know when we get a hog processed we usually just get the sausage with what they call a salt and pepper mix, it doesn't taste anything like sausage, then I spice it myself. You might check your local butcher shop, I  bet they have something like this that they sell by the pound.\

Dennis


----------



## thunderdome (Nov 21, 2009)

Here's my pics from last night. Ill add some more later today when I start cooking. Trying one with sausage, and one with Hamburger. 

Mushrooms, Green Bell, Yellow Onions, Jalepeno, Green Chile, and plenty of Cheese






Here is the Bob Evans sausage version






Rolling my first fattie






Wrapped and put in the fridge, till I finish the Hamburger version, then bacon weaves






Here is the Hamburer version. this things a monster. Definately harder to work with than the sausage. Best I could find was 80/20






Wrapped and put in fridge w/ the other. Now onto the bacon weaves






First bacon weave






The second batch had some HUGE pieces of bacon. but here's the end result, wrapped to set up in fridge overnight






220-250 Degrees for 2.5 hours sound right?


----------



## smokemifugotem (Nov 21, 2009)

That all depends on how done you want it.. No matter what, you should go by internal temp. That being said... I have never checked the internal temp on one of my fatty's I do it all by appearance. I like my bacon extra crispy. So i usually cook it around 225 for roughly 4 hours. That has consistently produced a very juicy, very crispy fatty. Good luck with it, and i cant wait to see the finished product!!


----------



## rivet (Nov 21, 2009)

Very nice so far! You've gotten good advice so far too. 

You don't have to make your own sausage. You can buy "Country Sausage" (Like Oldham's, Purnell's, Tennessee Pride) that is not as "breakfast-tasting" as Jimmy Dean...just stay away from any sausage with Sage,Thyme or Maple and you should be okay~ give it a try.


----------



## john3198 (Dec 3, 2009)

Rivit - you say to stay away from a "breakfast" type sausage. I usually grind my own and add sage, thyme, etc. Why not use that? 

Looking forward to making my first one.............


----------

